# I Hate SVT's



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the way they sound.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I like carrying them up stairs.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Agreed. The power board is difficult to troubleshoot on if you need to poke at it while its running.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

No you don't....you just think you do.
If you want a real challenge, try one of those new Hughes & Kettners....


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

What's so bad about them?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They can be a challenge to repair...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> No you don't....you just think you do.
> If you want a real challenge, try one of those new Hughes & Kettners....


I'll likely never see one and if I did I'd shoot it somewhere else. I don't do this for a living so I'm getting rather fussy, preferring to build. My experience with the new circuit board stuff, Blackstar, H&K etc. is that it's pretty cheaply made and yes, hard to repair. My biggest gripe with the SVT is the weight and coming off shoulder surgery I can't lift so it gets repaired on the floor.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, I agree they're a bitch to get apart although once in, not too bad to repair


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

WCGill said:


> My biggest gripe with the SVT is the weight and coming off shoulder surgery I can't lift so it gets repaired on the floor.


What, you don't have a block & tackle in your shop? :smile-new:


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Shop? I like that.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

WCGill said:


> Shop? I like that.


They didn't see the carpet on your basement floor, Bill. 

Yepper - those SVT's are killer heavy. More iron in those trannies than Medicine Hat's scrapyard!

My kid has an SVT 4 Pro w/two 4X10's. I hate helping him move it, so when he has a gig, I get scarce in hurry. If I don't, they'll be operating on my rotator cuffs soon, too.


----------

